# Wanted - Marmosets and Squirrel Monkeys



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I am interested in buying a non related pair of either Marmosets or Olive Capped Squirrel Monkeys (parent reared only).

I am currently building a new enclosure with an outside run 23' long x 3' wide x 9' high and a heated inside enclosure 6' x 3' x 6.5' high. I am new to keeping primates but have done extensive research and understand fully what I am letting myself in for, in terms their care requirements etc. Obviously I will also appreciate any advice offered.

My preference is for squirrel monkeys but cost may decide that I start with marmosets.

I only want to buy from breeders direct. Please PM me if you have any available or will have soon. They will get a good home and be very well cared for. I want to breed them so they will be kept in the best possible conditions. (I am not looking for a family pet.)

I'm prepared to travel and would buy from 2 breeders, if required.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Ian


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

You wouldn't have much trouble finding marmosets, but if you find squirrel monkeys, snap them up...... And pm me the breeders details!! Lol.


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Will do Matt!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hav you seen the classifieds, there is a pair for £1500. User stu202020.


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes but I'd prefer to buy from a breeder direct.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chamelian said:


> Yes but I'd prefer to buy from a breeder direct.


You might struggle to find a breeder advertising Marmosets (& definately Squirrel Monkeys!) for sale. Most breeders do not advertise publicly. Why not ask the seller of that pair of marmosets a few questions before dismissing them?


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> You might struggle to find a breeder advertising Marmosets (& definately Squirrel Monkeys!) for sale. Most breeders do not advertise publicly. Why not ask the seller of that pair of marmosets a few questions before dismissing them?


Hi Zoo-man,

Thanks for responding. Yes I did think about that and that's why I've asked for people to PM me. 

I haven't dismissed Stu202020 in fact I been in contact with him. He promised photos days ago but nothing yet! Also his female was hand reared so not ideal for breeding. Looking through his posts he is not the breeder and as I said I would prefer to buy direct.

Ian


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chamelian said:


> Hi Zoo-man,
> 
> Thanks for responding. Yes I did think about that and that's why I've asked for people to PM me.
> 
> ...


I also think Stu202020 is just a keeper, not the breeder. Where in the UK are you, so we may be able to help you locate a source better?


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I also think Stu202020 is just a keeper, not the breeder. Where in the UK are you, so we may be able to help you locate a source better?


Oxfordshire. But as I said I am prepared to travel. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chamelian said:


> Oxfordshire. But as I said I am prepared to travel. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I do not have any Common Marmosets for sale at this moment in time, but if I hear of any, I will let you know. Maybe Peter will be able to point you in the right direction, when he comes on.


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

OK. Thanks Zoo-Man.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I do not have any Common Marmosets for sale at this moment in time, but if I hear of any, I will let you know. Maybe Peter will be able to point you in the right direction, when he comes on.


Colin i would point you in the right direction as ive got to know you but im afraid i dont know this other person,,,
but i do know that the chances of getting squirels apart from importing is very slim.
Especially the pair he is looking for...
Ive actually got a pair coming as soon as ive got room..(new house needed first lol)
Please dont post as they are not for sale its a friend who wants my wife to house them...


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Marmoset monkeys*

hi i have a breeding pair of marmosets they have had 3 lots of 3 babies in the last 18 months if your still looking and interested please phone me on 07888945663


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> hi i have a breeding pair of marmosets they have had 3 lots of 3 babies in the last 18 months if your still looking and interested please phone me on 07888945663


Are any babies with them...
But of coarse ee all know where your ethics were learned.

Adds like this is why the likes of cris and duffy have a job on there hands.


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Are any babies with them...
> But of coarse ee all know where your ethics were learned.
> 
> Adds like this is why the likes of cris and duffy have a job on there hands.


whats that mean peter elaborate please


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I would have thought that 3 litters in 18 months would be an awful stress for mummy marmy??? Also, aren't the babies supposed to stay with parents for a while?:hmm:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

3 litters of 3 in 3 3x2 30 day sessions?
Is that even possible?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andy140365 said:


> whats that mean peter elaborate please


Most would at least leave till carried.
Even then too soon.
So they must have been removed early.
They learn skills as troop.


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Most would at least leave till carried.
> Even then too soon.
> So they must have been removed early.
> They learn skills as troop.


ok cheers


----------



## nikgemzak (Aug 25, 2009)

*Marmoset monkey for sale*

Hi,are you still looking to buy marmosets?i have a few,I've had them for many years,if your interested get back to me,kind regards,I'm based in Devon,


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

No, I'm sorted thanks.

Do you know anyone with red bellied tamarins? I have a related pair and want to pair them both up.


----------

